# Best time to get a DVC res with low park attendance



## scoop1970 (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm seriously looking at buying into DVC.  One question I had that's a little hard to look up here is when is the best time to go specifically if you are a DVC member.

My daughter isn't yet in school so we could go anytime.  For non DVC members the best time to go (lowest park attendance) is the first two weeks in December.  But I've already seen in several threads here that that is the worst time to try and get a DVC room.

So, can anyone recommend any lower attendance weeks when I won't be locked out of room reservations unless it happens to be my home resort?  We're pretty flexible and since we're from Texas, as long as it's not 110  degrees out there we'll be fine.  And Florida cold isn't really cold, so the time of year isn't that much of a factor for us.


----------



## littlestar (Jul 23, 2014)

The middle of September is a good time to go as far as crowds.  Also, early to mid May is not bad either.  I like the middle of January, too. It can be a little cool in January, though.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 23, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> .... And Florida cold isn't really cold, so the time of year isn't that much of a factor for us.



HA! Orlando is NOT in the TROPIC zone. Miami is but Miami is hours of driving away (google says 232 miles). And Miami is on the coast with the WARM water right at its beach and blowing on shore.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 23, 2014)

The period from Thanksgiving through the end of the year is VERY, very difficult for DVC, for a variety of reasons.

Thanksgiving - mid-December is the lowest points-cost period of the year.
All of Disney is decked out in Holiday decor...which is worth the trip by itself.
DVC's owner association meeting is during that period.
The last two weeks of December are Christmas break from schools -- highest points cost of the year, but the place is SLAMMED.
Another difficult period is the Epcot Food & Wine Festival (mid-Sept to Nov) for the Epcot resorts (BCV and BWV)


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 23, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> HA! Orlando is NOT in the TROPIC zone. Miami is but Miami is hours of driving away (google says 232 miles). And Miami is on the coast with the WARM water right at its beach and blowing on shore.


_Technically_...Miami is sub-tropical and Orlando is in the temperate zone.  That's why we have palm trees and oaks, alligators and crocodiles, etc, etc, etc.

Miami's weather is actually better than Orlando's any time of the year -- considerably cooler in the summer, milder in the winter. _(We wear parkas whenever the temperature plunges down into the 60's.)_  Central Florida is horrendous in the summer, not bad the rest of the year.


----------



## JPrisco (Jul 23, 2014)

September, beginning of May and January (if you like cold weather).
JP


----------



## chriskre (Jul 23, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> I'm seriously looking at buying into DVC.  One question I had that's a little hard to look up here is when is the best time to go specifically if you are a DVC member.
> 
> My daughter isn't yet in school so we could go anytime.  For non DVC members the best time to go (lowest park attendance) is the first two weeks in December.  But I've already seen in several threads here that that is the worst time to try and get a DVC room.
> 
> So, can anyone recommend any lower attendance weeks when I won't be locked out of room reservations unless it happens to be my home resort?  We're pretty flexible and since we're from Texas, as long as it's not 110  degrees out there we'll be fine.  And Florida cold isn't really cold, so the time of year isn't that much of a factor for us.



Because of your daughters age I'd say definitely visit in early December so she can enjoy the Christmas version of Disney.  
You will enjoy it too.  

Since you are purchasing DVC and not trading in you will have no problem booking early December at your home resort.  
You have 11 months to book it then it's 7 months for other than your home resort.  
SSR is always easy to get, VWL will be more difficult since that's a Christmas favorite.  

Also May is great because you can use the pools by then and the Flower & Garden festival is in full swing with all the pretty 
characters which makes for beautiful memory photos of your childs first visit.  
Disney isn't heating the pools as warmly since the recession started.
I find them too cold for this Floridians blood.


----------



## scoop1970 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thanks everyone; I should have said I am in North Texas, where it can easily get into the teens or single digits.  so as long as it's 50 or above, I'd be pretty happy   I'll definitely plan for early December then (of course I still have to buy into DVC!) but am glad to hear I can at least get into my home resort.  Still working on that question...of which one to get.


----------



## lilpooh108 (Jul 24, 2014)

We've been going during either the 1st or 2nd week of Dec for the past 5 years...I would say that this is no longer a "slow" time to go.  In fact, last year the 1st week of Dec was downright miserable in terms of crowds considering it wasn't a holiday.   If you check, there's the Pop Warner football tournament, cheer competition, Xmas parade taping, lots of MVMCPs and medical conventions.  Disney knows this is a slow time and so there seems to be more and more events.

Just FYI in terms of "general" attendance catching up with how hard it is to grab DVC rooms during these 2 weeks.  We've changed our trip this year to early Oct based on the crowds during last year's trip.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2014)

The week immediately preceding Christmas used to be slow.  As the first week or two in November. 

Just avoid Food and Wine weeks and the holiday weeks.


----------



## JimMIA (Jul 25, 2014)

scoop1970 said:


> I'll definitely plan for early December then (of course I still have to buy into DVC!) but am glad to hear I can at least get into my home resort.


Don't get too overconfident about the 11-month window in early December.  

I'm sure Chriskre means you will get in if you book the morning the 11 month window opens...not at 9-10 months.  And for some accommodations -- certain sizes of villas, certain views, etc -- you may still have difficulty, even very early in the 11 month window.  Some accommodations (low-points standard views, AKV Concierge, etc) go immediately.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 31, 2014)

I have never had a problem the first 2of December


----------

